# 38 super



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

i have a tarus pt38s in 38 super and was wondering if its a good hunting and self defense round.im a diehard 40 s&w man and love 44 mags and 45 longcolts but i got a good deal on the super and wanted to give it a try.im just wondering it itl bee good for a backup gun for wering while deer and varmet hunting and it itd be good for self defense.... also where can i find cheap factory hollow points for it? :2cents:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Not a good hunting round and a marginal defense round. You have better choices...


----------

